# New shop -- List of power tools to buy



## News_man (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm curious in the members' response to this. If you were setting up a woodworking shop from scratch, what is your list of tools to buy, if one is trying to do this on a budget? Which would you buy first, which one next and so on.
Also, when it comes to dust collection, should I make that my first purchase and expand it as I buy power tools?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

What tools you buy and the order depends a lot on what you are planning to build, space, and of course the all important... bucks. I think most of the woodworkers would say that the first purchase should be the best table saw you can afford. Where you go from there is largely dependent on the type of work you plan to do.

I personally don't think dust collection is an early priority. I am in the process of installing one now and I have been woodworking for close to 40 years. I am sure that oppinions will differ but I think that the budget being what it is can be better used getting enough tools up front to allow decent craftsmanship.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I would have to say that I agree with the fact that it is hard to make a list without first knowing what type of woodworking you want to do. After all, if you wish to make bowls, your first choice would be a lathe, some chisels and a grinder for sharpening. If you wanted to make cabinets, a table saw, jointer and compressor with nail gun might be in order. For me personally, my tools started off as modest hand tools due to space limitations. A sander, drill, jig saw, circular saw and router were some of my first purchases. It has seemed to continue expanding over the years and I am pretty much at the point where I am buying "wants" not "needs". However, I am constantly upgrading. 
So I guess the obvious question from us now, is what type of woodworking are you hoping to eventually get into?
Ken


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

News man, I recently did the same thing in building a modest shop from scratch and on a shoestring budget. I also started with a table saw since it has to be the most versatile machine in the shop and many projects begin and end with that tool. After that I bought what was available I could get with the funds available at the time. For the most part I think I did rather well for the money I spent on all my tools is far less than one could spend on a single tool. Craig's List became my best friend but, as stated, your budget and project requirements will dictate what you should have in place first.

Dust collection? I have a shop vacuum that I wheel around from tool to tool sometimes before and sometimes after I use it. Maybe one of these days I'll put in a good system as the wife does have dust allergies otherwise it would be much further down the list.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!

Mac


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Kenbo who agreed with burkhome.

Mr Mac done a great job of getting stuff but that don't always work out right especially with Craig's list.

Me I lost everything in Katrina and I had a decent buget but not to replace everything I lost. My shop is full now and i have a handful of wants left but all the needs were taken care of. I shopped sales with coupons and interest free financing. I needed new mechanics tools, construction tools to build my new shop, welding and woodworking tools not to mention all the in between items. 

You first need to tell us what type of work you want to do so we can help with your list. You then need to research sales, products and what is important to you. Some tools will require a higher price and quality then others depending on type and amount of use.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Everybody has a budget*

Some budgets are just bigger than others.

$250: Worm Drive Skill Saw, 2 sheets of 3/4" MDF, some 2 x 4s and a cheap reversable corded drill. That ought to be enough to build a decent work bench.

$500: Upgrade to a nice 18volt drill/driver combo set.

$1000: Add the best Table saw you can find in your budget.

$1500: Get a nice used 3hp Cabinet Table saw. Buy a cheap box fan and stick it in the window ($20 dust removal system). Build a sliding sled for cross cutting.

$2500: Add a 2hp band saw, used, and a small dust collector.

$3500: Add a good router and some bits. Build your own router table. Add a drill press, a dado set, some clamps, a ROS sander, a couple of good chisles and hand saws.

I really think $3500 is the minimum.

Bret


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Look for MASS. Get the heaviest tools you can afford. Eliminates a lot of headaches later on. Less vibration and chatter, makes a better project.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

This same topic pops up pretty regularly, and it's not easy to come up with a list. It's true that tooling and machinery may depend on what the projects are.

Not that long ago all woodworking was done with mere hand tools. As evidenced even today some of the greatest works still look good and perform as planned. I consider them masterpieces. What's even more amazing is that those craftsmen made their own tools.

When I started out I was into woodworking to make a living. I had no budget for tools. Since I had no idea what I would be making, I started out with hand tools mostly flea market bought, you know, the basic stuff. Tools like hand saws, chisels, hammers, handplanes, hand drills, etc.

In order to get better results in making casework, a used Skilsaw mounted under a sheet of plywood became my table saw for quite a while. So, what I'm saying is that you really don't need a big budget to be a craftsman. Better more modern machinery will make the work go faster, and likely improve accuracy.

But, I can not get those ancient masters out of my mind, as they were a marvel of creativity that's been an incentive for me.












 





.
.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

cabinetman makes a good point. It's not a bad idea to start with hand tools anyway. Practice with them, and when you can afford to add bench tools, you will be amazed at the craftsmanship you are capable of.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i agree with cabinet man also, like he says its not the tools its the guy using them,

not everyone can be norm abram right. i can't afford to get blades for the crap i got imagine him hahaha.

i was wondering myself how much a decent capable shop would be if ya bought all new tools 220stuff imo


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

CL is the place to go if your on a budget. Especially with people selling off toys and hobbies these days. I have:
tablesaw($200 restored Delta off CL)
planer($200 Ryobi AP1301 bought new on sale)
jointer($125 6" Delta off CL)
bandsaw($300 Delta 14" off CL)
drill press($70 HF bought new with 20% coupon and asked for discount so half off)
asstd power tools and hand tools, mostly off CL and ebay for chisels

I bought the major tools in that order.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Craigs list*

I am in the process of building my new shop right now. The cement work is done, and the walls should go up today. All my tools except for my table saw are Grizzly and it is a JET. I live in Springfield, MO where Grizzly is sold so parts and repair are always available. I had to replace my start capacitor on my big bandsaw and the gear drive on my baby sander. All my tools I purchased at Grizzly were in the scratch and dent room. 

Here is a secret that I hate to tell unless I am selling something on CL. It is a search engine that will search every CL in America if you set the parameters for that. http://www.searchtempest.com/ I figure the woodworkers at this forum are some of my best friends especially those in Forrestry and Milling.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bugman1954 said:


> Here is a secret that I hate to tell unless I am selling something on CL. It is a search engine that will search every CL in America if you set the parameters for that. http://www.searchtempest.com/ I figure the woodworkers at this forum are some of my best friends especially those in Forrestry and Milling.



That's a cool site. Thanks for the tip!












 








.​


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 on the CL site,gonna bookmark it THIS time.....never seem to find it when needed.

To OP........off the top of my head.Table saw...Resaw(20" or better BS)....Planer(I like 15's).....Jointer(6 or 8)......Edge sander(nice big'n).....Aircompressor(real big'n).....Dustcollector......Tig Welder.....sheetmetal equip(3 N 1 will get all your shop HVAC/DC done).....Shaper's($$$ til it hurts,bad).....Old metal lathe(12" or better with threading cap,also serves for serious wood turnings)......BP milling machine(again think inletting/carving/detail in wood).....Grinding equip......Drafting machine....and a nice view from shop window.

I don't think there'll be much you can't handle or create workarounds for.BW


----------

